# PDF-Datei vor kopieren schützen



## chpa (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte au meiner HP den Download einer PDF-Datei einrichten.

Die Leute zahlen dafür nur einen geringen Betrag und es ist für einen guten Zweck.

Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob ich die Datei in irgend einer Weise vor dem kopieren schützen kann. Weil sonst könnte ja jeder die Datei an seine Bekannten weiter versenden.

Ich freue mich auf antworten

Mfg

Patte


----------



## sparco (3. Januar 2005)

Basisstruktur:

```
$pay = "select has_he_pay from paytable where user = $userid";
$result = mysql_query($pay);
if ($result == yes)
{
   chmod('somefile', 0000);
}
else
{
  chmod('somefile', 0777);
}
```


----------



## Eiszwerg (3. Januar 2005)

Sparco:


> Weil sonst könnte ja jeder die Datei an seine Bekannten weiter versenden.



Bringt also nix.
Für die Freigabe auf dem Server ok, aber gegen Weitergabe zwecklos.


----------



## Timbonet (3. Januar 2005)

Ich denke nicht, daß du das verhindern kannst. Du könntest die PDF-Datei mit einem Passwort versehen, dieses wird dann eben genauso einfach weitergegeben.


----------



## sparco (3. Januar 2005)

Aber seine Frage war doch wie er es aun ner Seite schuetzen kann und ich hab im geantwortet. Uebrigens, wer wird anderem ne Datei geben, fuer die er bestimmte Summe ausgegeben hat. Das ist dann schon ne Marketing Frage.


----------



## Timbonet (3. Januar 2005)

chpa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob ich die Datei in irgend einer Weise vor dem kopieren schützen kann. Weil sonst könnte ja jeder die Datei an seine Bekannten weiter versenden.



Genau das war nicht seine Frage.


----------



## sparco (3. Januar 2005)

Ich muss doch wirklich lernen, denn ganzen Beitrag zu lesen


----------



## chpa (3. Januar 2005)

O.k. das stimmt allerdings auch wer gibt schon etwas umsonst weiter wenn er etwas dafür bezahlt hat. 

Trotzdem danke...


----------



## Eiszwerg (3. Januar 2005)

Na, wie kommen wohl die meisten Raubkopien zustande?
Bestimmt nicht nur durch p2p...

Kumpel kauft sich ein Spiel, andere Kumpel kopiert es sich.


----------

